# C&D Warped The Haunting Collaboration



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

First, some background info. Long time cigar smoker, pipe smoker for a couple of years now. Pretty much split the two down the middle with frequency. Enjoy both equally and about as often. 
Recently picked up a few tins of The Haunting, a collaboration from Cornell & Diehl and the guys at Warped Cigars, and figured I'd report on the initial bowl. 
Keep on mind that I'm in no way an expert reviewer when it comes to pipe baccy (especially after only one bowl) , and I'm also curious to see what others think about this blend.

First off, if you're a cigar smoker recently giving pipes a try, I think you're gonna love this. If you're a Warped cigar fan, I think you're gonna enjoy this. If you're a pipe smoker, I think the jury's going to be out for you. From first light, there's no mistaking that this is a cigar in pipe tobacco clothing. The taste of leather and spice familiar to cigars definately hits you right from the get and stays throughout. Halfway through, the Virginia tobacco and sweetness begin to take over. The leather and spice is still there, but not as profound. This is where the pipe smoker in me started to pay attention. There's a really nice aftertaste here that reminds me of a good cigar when you get down towards the end. 
As for the tobacco itself, it was on the drier side. Out of the tin, it wasn't quite as wet as I'm used to seeing with pipe tobacco. It burned quickly in the bowl too. If this tin was anything similar to others, you will be good to right out of the box. You definately won't need to let it sit for a while.

All in all, I enjoyed the first bowl. If you want a cigar, but don't have the time, this may be for you. As a pipe smoker, it's different for sure. Not bad though. Going to need a few more bowls to assess...

If anyone else picked some of this up, I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts. 






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great review! Thanks!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Matt! Ordering some now I guess....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah on the fence if I want to get a tin or not.. I honestly prefer more Aeormatic in my pipe baccy but seriously thinking of this one.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my order a few days ago but haven't smoked any yet. I did open a tin though and while I'm no pipe expert it did seem very dry compared to most other pipe tobacco I've purchased. The tin note is amazing though. I probably smelled it for a good ten minutes before jarring the tin up. Planning on lighting some up sometime this weekend and will give a noob review. For those planning on picking some of this up I think you might be out of luck. They only made 2000 tins and I think they didn't even last a day before it was sold out. If I don't like it well...I have 2 more sealed tins.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> I got my order a few days ago but haven't smoked any yet. I did open a tin though and while I'm no pipe expert it did seem very dry compared to most other pipe tobacco I've purchased. The tin note is amazing though. I probably smelled it for a good ten minutes before jarring the tin up. Planning on lighting some up sometime this weekend and will give a noob review. For those planning on picking some of this up I think you might be out of luck. They only made 2000 tins and I think they didn't even last a day before it was sold out. If I don't like it well...I have 2 more sealed tins.


It is a lot dryer than most tobacco's, for me that's a good thing! This is almost perfect to smoke straight out of the tin! :vs_cool:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks Matt! Ordering some now I guess....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


We're you able to get some of this?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah on the fence if I want to get a tin or not.. I honestly prefer more Aeormatic in my pipe baccy but seriously thinking of this one.


How about you? Were you able to pick any up?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

MattT said:


> How about you? Were you able to pick any up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I haven't even tried to be honest got too busy with stuff

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

MattT said:


> We're you able to get some of this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


FOG moment :frown2:.....I never looked, I imagine it's gone by now, but I'll bet it will come back.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

nope can't do it...I'm a big c&d fan got plenty of their stuff....have smoked pretty much every warped cigar and didn't like any of em...not rott not rested just not in my wheel house...now if c&d teamed up with viaje I'd die from excitement...c&d blends like purple cow contain maduro leaf and u get the cigar flavors in those...warped being involved turned me off but I see lots of people snagged that blend up so good for c&d man maybe they got a few new fans from it


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Just to update.... The more I smoke this, the more I like it. Is it one dimensional? Yeah, a bit. But it's basically ready to smoke and every once in a awhile provides some really nice flavor. I stand by my original comments. I think cigars smokers turning to pipes will dig this. Even the occasional pipe smoker will enjoy it. I like to refer to it as my "when you want a cigar but don't have time for a cigar" smoke.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Seriously this tempts me to just buy loose Perique/Virginia/ and cigar binder for smoking. I bet I'd like this blend you reviewed. But for that kind of money for one lousy tin I could get a pound or two and make probably 15 tins


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetMinded said:


> Seriously this tempts me to just buy loose Perique/Virginia/ and cigar binder for smoking. I bet I'd like this blend you reviewed. But for that kind of money for one lousy tin I could get a pound or two and make probably 15 tins


Just wondering if you ever have anything positive to say in regards to this hobby ? Makes me wonder why you partake at all.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------

